# Before and After



## LillyBBBW (May 15, 2006)

I've always wanted to do this.

*Before*







*After*


----------



## biackrlng (May 15, 2006)

WOW

TRUELY A GODDESS!!:wubu: 

RI HERE JUST AROUND THE CORNER


----------



## Markt (May 15, 2006)

Very impressive. And very very seductive.


----------



## UncannyBruceman (May 15, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> I've always wanted to do this.



And I'm very thankful that ya did!! Mmmmm what a nice lunch break I've had today...

PS where were you two weeks ago when I came to MA?


----------



## vaikman (May 15, 2006)

may I ask what the differense between the pics is??lol


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 15, 2006)

biackrlng said:


> WOW
> 
> TRUELY A GODDESS!!:wubu:
> 
> RI HERE JUST AROUND THE CORNER



Thanks biackrlng.  I'm really close too, in southern MA.


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 15, 2006)

Markt said:


> Very impressive. And very very seductive.



Thanks Markt.


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 15, 2006)

UncannyBruceman said:


> And I'm very thankful that ya did!! Mmmmm what a nice lunch break I've had today...
> 
> PS where were you two weeks ago when I came to MA?



Sorry I didn't get to test your cologne Bruce, I was looking forward to it.  I had transportation problems so I couldn't make it. Sorry I missed you!


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 15, 2006)

vaikman said:


> may I ask what the differense between the pics is??lol



2.5 years and 50 pounds.


----------



## vaikman (May 15, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> 2.5 years and 50 pounds.




oh, ok sorry for beeing so stupid, sorry


----------



## dragorat (May 15, 2006)

*Lily...Your before & after are lovely & lovelier.A beautiful woman becoming moreso with age & other benefits...*


----------



## UncannyBruceman (May 15, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> Sorry I didn't get to test your cologne Bruce, I was looking forward to it.  I had transportation problems so I couldn't make it. Sorry I missed you!



Next stop on the Brucemania train is Woburn for Memorial Day weekend, I hope to see you.


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 15, 2006)

UncannyBruceman said:


> Next stop on the Brucemania train is Woburn for Memorial Day weekend, I hope to see you.



I'm on the fence about Memorial Day. I'm trying to save my money for the Vegas Bash and for the NAAFA convention but if I can squeeze out some more nickles I will try to go.


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 15, 2006)

dragorat said:


> *Lily...Your before & after are lovely & lovelier.A beautiful woman becoming moreso with age & other benefits...*



Thanks so much dragorat! :wubu:


----------



## Santaclear (May 17, 2006)

Uber mondo stunning in both! You do fat glam _so_ well, Lilly! :smitten: :smitten:


----------



## fatgirl33 (May 17, 2006)

Absolutely beautiful in both pictures!


----------



## Jay West Coast (May 17, 2006)

Wow, Lilly, you look great. I've never seen you post "before and after" pics before...I'm glad you did! Well done!




JWC


----------



## Littleghost (May 17, 2006)

Littleghost=[discretely covers pants with coat and faces the corner]

--:wubu:


----------



## Totmacher (May 17, 2006)

Lovely. I'm glad you tried it too!


----------



## gangstadawg (May 18, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> I've always wanted to do this.
> 
> *Before*
> 
> ...


dizzam nice pics lilly but then all your pics are nice.


----------



## Jes (May 18, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> Thanks biackrlng.  I'm really close too, in southern MA.


*ding*ding* We have a winner! 
And those MA people have a get-together about every 90 seconds, so I suggest you make it up there to meet our lovely Lilly, biackrling.


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 18, 2006)

Jes said:


> *ding*ding* We have a winner!
> And those MA people have a get-together about every 90 seconds, so I suggest you make it up there to meet our lovely Lilly, biackrling.



Massachusetts IS the votex of evil, Jes. You oughta come up here some time and hang with us. At best you'll have the time of your life, at worst you'll have a nasty story to tell about each and every one of us. If you're REALLY lucky you'll be able to proudly proclaim both, plus have a nasty story or two to be told about yourself.


----------



## Jes (May 18, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> Massachusetts IS the votex of evil, Jes. You oughta come up here some time and hang with us. At best you'll have the time of your life, at worst you'll have a nasty story to tell about each and every one of us. If you're REALLY lucky you'll be able to proudly proclaim both, plus have a nasty story or two to be told about yourself.


But will I be accepted by the in-crowd? Will the big girls of Dim (Gorgeous ladies of wrestling?) take me under their wings and socialize with me? Or will they make me fetch them drinks and then keep me out of my room with a sock tied to the door knob? Be honest.


----------



## Placebo (May 18, 2006)

definately likin' the after picture lilly =) very beautiful

~keith


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 18, 2006)

Jes said:


> But will I be accepted by the in-crowd? Will the big girls of Dim (Gorgeous ladies of wrestling?) take me under their wings and socialize with me? Or will they make me fetch them drinks and then keep me out of my room with a sock tied to the door knob? Be honest.



Be careful of some of those 'In-Crowd' ladies. Depending on which ones you meet they may say, "Oh, I'm in room 313, stop by!" And then you get there and the room is full of smoke, the dresser is strewn with flask upon flask of various liquors, sodas, M&M's, Doritos, Little Debbie snack cakes, digital cameras and curious coils of rope and duct tape. 

The rest of them are pretty nice. Seriously though, there are no nasties among us which is why people keep coming back for more abuse. You'll enjoy yourself and suffer no abuse unless you ask nicely, I promise.


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 18, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> Uber mondo stunning in both! You do fat glam _so_ well, Lilly! :smitten: :smitten:



Thanks Santa!


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 18, 2006)

fatgirl33 said:


> Absolutely beautiful in both pictures!



Thanks Brenda! By the way, how is your partner? You mentioned aeons ago about a broken leg and some difficulties during rehab trying to keep her strength up. Just wondering what became of you two, I hope everything worked out well.


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 18, 2006)

Jay West Coast said:


> Wow, Lilly, you look great. I've never seen you post "before and after" pics before...I'm glad you did! Well done!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Jay!


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 18, 2006)

Littleghost said:


> Littleghost=[discretely covers pants with coat and faces the corner]
> 
> --:wubu:


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 18, 2006)

Totmacher said:


> Lovely. I'm glad you tried it too!



Thanks so much Totmacher.


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 18, 2006)

gangstadawg said:


> dizzam nice pics lilly but then all your pics are nice.




You are a real gem, gangsta - thanks for always being so sweet. 

(by the way, LOVE your new profile picture. It's about time you put one up!)


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 18, 2006)

Placebo said:


> definately likin' the after picture lilly =) very beautiful
> 
> ~keith



Thanks Keith.  Are you coming to MA for Memorial Day?


----------



## Jes (May 18, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> Be careful of some of those 'In-Crowd' ladies. Depending on which ones you meet they may say, "Oh, I'm in room 313, stop by!" And then you get there and the room is full of smoke, the dresser is strewn with flask upon flask of various liquors, sodas, M&M's, Doritos, Little Debbie snack cakes, digital cameras and curious coils of rope and duct tape.
> 
> 
> .



See, now, this actually sounds like a fun night out. It's when you DON"T get invited over that it's a bummer.


----------



## rarwrang (May 18, 2006)

gaaaawwwwwwwwrrssshhh

the girl on fiyah
you're hotter now then then, not that you werent hot before.

damn.
i got butterflies in my belly.


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 18, 2006)

Jes said:


> See, now, this actually sounds like a fun night out. It's when you DON"T get invited over that it's a bummer.



That is not at all an uncommon theme at these weekend events. (except for the rope and the duct tape, sorry ) Honestly, you would be hard pressed to go to one of these events and NOT make friends there. First of all you are practically a celebrity here so if you announced that you were coming people would be stumbling all over themselves looking for you all weekend and confronting you publicly if you didn't show. But even if you were Nikki Nobody, the hospitality room is full of shcmoozers playing cards, gossiping and snacking on M&M's, chips and sodas provided in there for free, not to mention the pool area. If you got sick and tired of the in-crowd you can always ditch them hang out in there and meet normal people. I *dare* you to go to one of these things and not meet anyone friendly. The vibe there is very casual, friendly and low pressure.

EDIT: If you did come you are guaranteed an invite to my room, which doesn't measure up to much in the fun category unless you like gossip and room service.


----------



## gangstadawg (May 18, 2006)

yeah i know my profile was way over due.


----------



## Jes (May 18, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> EDIT: If you did come you are guaranteed an invite to my room, which doesn't measure up to much in the fun category unless you like gossip and room service.


Lilly, your'e very sweet. Really.
I'd never actually thought about attending any of these events...but I don't know. I think that may change as otherthings in my life change. We'll see. ANd you've made me feel very warmly invited (if that makes sense) and since, like everyone else, I have my own 'Am I good enough?' issues, that's greatly appreciated.
Now, will I have to put out?


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 18, 2006)

Jes said:


> Lilly, your'e very sweet. Really.
> I'd never actually thought about attending any of these events...but I don't know. I think that may change as otherthings in my life change. We'll see. ANd you've made me feel very warmly invited (if that makes sense) and since, like everyone else, I have my own 'Am I good enough?' issues, that's greatly appreciated.
> Now, will I have to put out?



Absolutely, and I've got dibs. I'm the first number in the cue.


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 18, 2006)

rarwrang said:


> gaaaawwwwwwwwrrssshhh
> 
> the girl on fiyah
> you're hotter now then then, not that you werent hot before.
> ...



WOW. *blushing* Thanks Rarwrang.


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (May 18, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> I've always wanted to do this.
> 
> *Before*
> 
> ...



You look wonderful Lily... Very much Seductve because I look a woman like you always when I go on Fantasy Feeder...Your pics are wonderful and you have so much courage...doing those pictures.


----------



## NYSquashee (May 18, 2006)

Very sexy pics, Lilly. You don't look like you aged a bit. 

First time up to the "comparison" plate, and you knock it outta the park.


----------



## fatgirl33 (May 18, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> Thanks Brenda! By the way, how is your partner?



Everything's fine at our house, thanks for asking. The biggest issue is that our 7-month old girl's teeth are coming in and we're not getting much sleep now!

Feel free to keep posting the sexy pics, by the way. :smitten: 

Brenda


----------



## lipmixgirl (May 18, 2006)

you are my big cutie 4-eva!!!!!


----------



## Littleghost (May 18, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


>


Wait, maybe I didn't explain myself properly. :doh:


----------



## Littleghost (May 18, 2006)

Jes said:


> ...then keep me out of my room with a sock tied to the door knob?


 I'm totally stumped. All I can think of is chairs jammed up against doors, and doorknobs tied to other far away doorknobs.

Please enlighten me, O mischevious one,
--Littleghost


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 19, 2006)

Littleghost said:


> I'm totally stumped. All I can think of is chairs jammed up against doors, and doorknobs tied to other far away doorknobs.
> 
> Please enlighten me, O mischevious one,
> --Littleghost



A sock on the doorknob is universal roommate speak which means, "I've got 'a friend' in here with me and we're *ahem* kinda busy right now. Please find something to do."


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 19, 2006)

ChubbyBlackSista said:


> You look wonderful Lily... Very much Seductve because I look a woman like you always when I go on Fantasy Feeder...Your pics are wonderful and you have so much courage...doing those pictures.



Thanks Sista!


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 19, 2006)

NYSquashee said:


> Very sexy pics, Lilly. You don't look like you aged a bit.
> 
> First time up to the "comparison" plate, and you knock it outta the park.



Thanks NYSquashee. I'm glad there are folks here who appreciate them.


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 19, 2006)

fatgirl33 said:


> Everything's fine at our house, thanks for asking. The biggest issue is that our 7-month old girl's teeth are coming in and we're not getting much sleep now!
> 
> Feel free to keep posting the sexy pics, by the way. :smitten:
> 
> Brenda



I'm glad to hear it Brenda. And thanks so much! *blushing*


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 19, 2006)

lipmixgirl said:


> you are my big cutie 4-eva!!!!!



Thanks Girlie. I've seen others post before and afters here and figured it's my turn.


----------



## Littleghost (May 19, 2006)

Got it. They're playing 'parchesi'. 

Who's up for a wicked game of Sorry?
--Littleghost


----------



## bentleydev (May 19, 2006)

How much did you weigh initially?


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 19, 2006)

bentleydev said:


> How much did you weigh initially?



It's a roundabout guess but I believe in the first photo I was 315-320. In the after photo I'm about 380 give or take.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 17, 2009)

*bump*

Before








Yep, I almost forgot about one of my first picture whore threads. Just for fun I thought I'd bring 'er up again. This pic is from those early days of experimenting with gothic soul.

After




To just this past summer. My how I've grown... older and wiser. ​


----------



## Cors (Jan 17, 2009)

You are such a beautiful woman, but I can't stop staring at your boobs in the second picture. How did you keep them from popping out of that corset/dress?


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 17, 2009)

Cors said:


> You are such a beautiful woman, but I can't stop staring at your boobs in the second picture. How did you keep them from popping out of that corset/dress?



Thanks Cors! I had a few friends around me. All night long I would spontaneously turn to one of them and say, "OMG, is anything showing? Am I still in there??" It was the strangest sensation. Random people would ask to touch them so you're not the only one distracted.


----------



## Melian (Jan 17, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> Thanks Cors! I had a few friends around me. All night long I would spontaneously turn to one of them and say, "OMG, is anything showing? Am I still in there??" It was the strangest sensation. Random people would ask to touch them so you're not the only one distracted.



Let's be friends 

I call boobwatch duty!


----------



## Cors (Jan 17, 2009)

Melian said:


> Let's be friends
> 
> I call boobwatch duty!



Oooo yes! Best job ever.


----------



## Mishty (Jan 17, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> *bump*
> 
> Before
> 
> ...



Dude, I bet you give the best hugs EVAR 
So loverly! :happy:

(Coming to America almost got me kicked off the school bus! "FUCK YOU!" lmao)


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 17, 2009)

Mishty said:


> Dude, I bet you give the best hugs EVAR
> So loverly! :happy:
> 
> (Coming to America almost got me kicked off the school bus! "FUCK YOU!" lmao)



Girl you're trying to make me go insane!! Nice new name.


----------



## Shosh (Jan 17, 2009)

Just let your soul glo! Mc Donalds got the golden arches, we got the golden archs!

That top pic of you is very cute.


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Jan 18, 2009)

That leather bustier in the After pic was the one you called 'the most uncomfortable thing you ever wore'? Is better to Look Good than Feel Good in this case at least.:wubu:


----------



## marlowegarp (Jan 18, 2009)

I love your arms and your lips in the after picture. Lookin' good!


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jan 18, 2009)

Lilly - you look amazing in that corset SO hot.


----------



## Saxphon (Jan 18, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> *bump*
> 
> Before
> 
> ...



Wow Lilly - very beautiful pics ..... My how you HAVE grown .... older, wiser and sexier!

About what is the difference in time and weight, if you don't mind sharing that with us? Whatever it is, there is deffinately more to cuddle with, and that is all good.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## imfree (Jan 18, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> I've always wanted to do this.
> 
> *Before*
> 
> ...



Soul, mind, and body, Lilly, you've got to be one of
the loveliest gals I've ever known of!:bow:


----------



## jac1974kra (Jan 18, 2009)

I'M Jerzy from Poland. What is, your weight now, of course if it's no secret?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 18, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> *bump*
> 
> Before​





Hot damn! You look so good! I want BOTH of those outfits ​


----------



## Hole (Jan 18, 2009)

Lilly, you look awesome all gothed out.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 18, 2009)

Saxphon said:


> Wow Lilly - very beautiful pics ..... My how you HAVE grown .... older, wiser and sexier!
> 
> About what is the difference in time and weight, if you don't mind sharing that with us? Whatever it is, there is deffinately more to cuddle with, and that is all good.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.





jac1974kra said:


> I'M Jerzy from Poland. What is, your weight now, of course if it's no secret?



Thanks everybody for the good words.  The first picture was taken at my first Las Vegas Bash. It was a day after Heather and John's wedding which I believe was in 2003? At that time I was about 350 pounds.

The after picture was taken a week before Halloween '08 and I was 413 give or take.

ETA: I just got off the scale 30 seconds ago and I was 422. I had a good Christmas. :blush:


----------



## Caine (Jan 18, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> *bump*
> 
> Before
> 
> ...



Dang Lilly, you're always impressing and Quite the lovely vision to see!


----------



## gangstadawg (Jan 18, 2009)

Caine said:


> Dang Lilly, you're always impressing and Quite the lovely vision to see!


i agree. ever since i first saw lilly on the DIMs board my first thoughts about her were she is beautiful and then when i see her post on a any topic she post on her responses have always been well thought out and intelligent. so she has the combo of beauty and brains which is the best combo ever.


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 19, 2009)

Uhm, does Heaven know it's missing a totally HAWT angel?!


----------



## jac1974kra (Jan 19, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> Thanks everybody for the good words.  The first picture was taken at my first Las Vegas Bash. It was a day after Heather and John's wedding which I believe was in 2003? At that time I was about 350 pounds.
> 
> The after picture was taken a week before Halloween '08 and I was 413 give or take.
> 
> ETA: I just got off the scale 30 seconds ago and I was 422. I had a good Christmas. :blush:



422! What a wonderfull weight! I'm only 231...


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 19, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> *bump*
> 
> Before
> 
> ...


*
OLDER + wiser wooooooohoooooooo ONE FINE LADY.......hey you really need to work on getting some cleavage 

xoxo*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 19, 2009)

Lilly, are you a tall person? May I ask your height?


----------



## Tad (Jan 19, 2009)

Lilly, at the risk of sounding like an echo, you really couldn't be much more gorgeous, in any of those pics. You are really exhibit 'A' for those of us who don't think beauty belongs to any particular size.


----------



## imfree (Jan 19, 2009)

edx said:


> Lilly, at the risk of sounding like an echo, you really couldn't be much more gorgeous, in any of those pics. You are really exhibit 'A' for those of us who don't think beauty belongs to any particular size.



Very well said, beauty comes from inside and shines out.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 19, 2009)

Ohhhww. :wubu: Everybody is so sweet! Thank you. 



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Lilly, are you a tall person? May I ask your height?



I'm about 5'7". Considered average height.


----------



## imfree (Jan 19, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> Ohhhww. :wubu: Everybody is so sweet! Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm about 5'7". Considered average height.



I'm about 5'8", we would see eye-to-eye.


----------



## Russ2d (Jan 21, 2009)

Yum yum Lilly, you look so fat and soft, especially in your fatter pics (those are my favorite )


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 24, 2009)

BEFORE






*JULY 2003 - 350 LBS.*


AFTER





*OCTOBER 2008 - 415 LBS.* 
I put on 65 pounds with NEW ULTRA FAT 4000 PLUS! There's no counting, no strict meal plans to follow and NO hunger - only proven results. You can have results just like mine. Call the toll free number on your screen now! There's no obligation to buy and no salesman will call. Operators are standing by.​
1-800-RIP-U-OFF​


----------



## imfree (Jan 24, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> BEFORE
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now there's truth in advertising, just look at that 
toll-free number. That ad copy is perfect! Haha!,
just wait till I do a voiceover mp3 of that ad 
copy! New Ultra Fat 4000 Plus is a much better
deal than those other diet products!


----------



## lovessbbw (Jan 24, 2009)

WOW! :smitten:


----------



## drxprime (Jan 24, 2009)

It's amazing how much went to your boobs!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 24, 2009)

drxprime said:


> It's amazing how much went to your boobs!



True, a lot did go there. I think the push up qualities of that corset enhances the effect though. It makes things look more intense than they are.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Jan 24, 2009)

I called the number you left, and I didn't get any response. I don't get it.


PS UR HOT BTW


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Jan 24, 2009)

*Words couldn't describe the degree of beauty that you represent Lily *


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 25, 2009)

Jay West Coast said:


> I called the number you left, and I didn't get any response. I don't get it.
> 
> 
> PS UR HOT BTW





ChubbyBlackSista said:


> *Words couldn't describe the degree of beauty that you represent Lily *



Hahaha! Thank you both so much.


----------



## Saxphon (Jan 25, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> BEFORE
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What stunning photos, Lilly. The only thing better would to have been there to watch you grow into those extra pounds. Of course, I would have been there with boxes of chocolates in hand, and they might have added even more curves to the incredible figure of yours. There really is no better feeling than wrapping my arms around a woman with extra curves (sigh).

Thanks again for posting the pics ......


----------



## KuroBara (Feb 1, 2009)

Where did the corset come from? I want one!!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 2, 2009)

KuroBara said:


> Where did the corset come from? I want one!!



I got it off of ebay from alter ego erotics. I love them. Thinking about getting another one.


----------



## geetar6103 (Feb 8, 2009)

Gorgeous, i wouldnt know what to do if that was my bed, my jaw would hit the floor



LillyBBBW said:


> I've always wanted to do this.
> 
> *Before*
> 
> ...


----------

